# passing of charles baker (aka culture sheets creator)



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2009)

today on the ogd probably some of you received this note mentioning the passing of charlie baker who created (with his late wife marg) the orchid species culture sheets that can be downloaded from the internet. I personally had never met him or his wife being on the opposite coast, but he was always very helpful when I asked about other species that there weren't sheets for. I actually can credit Charles and Marge with allowing me to have whatever species I have now, in good condition. I was probably below-average at growing many species, because I didn't know where they came from or what conditions they really needed. It took a tremendous amount of work and love for them to collect and put together all the information that went into their culture sheets and website (which Troy Meyers helped greatly with). I am thankful to them, and wish their family the best.



> I thought someone else would have posted this by now. In case no one else felt this great disturbance in the Force I'll post it here. Its also on the AOS Home page.
> 
> 
> "It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of my father,
> ...



I often recommeded to people that they either buy the Baker's books or download species culture sheets from the internet (www.orchidculture.com), and even did a few presentations to some clubs about using species culture sheets to grow phalaenopsis species orchids (and other species indirectly). I still make this suggestion, and hope that the culture sheet website will be active for a long time to come.
thank you charlie and marge


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, Charles. I saw it on the OGD this morning, but haven't had a chance to do anything with it.

Another giant in orchids gone.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

Our condolences to the family, thank you.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a loss. May he rest in peace.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 6, 2009)

That you Charlie and Marge for all that you have given us.


----------

